# FR: (ce) dont / que j'ai envie



## J.F. de TROYES

I have a feeling that young children don't use "dont" as easily as "que" and change the first with the second. I have even heard grown-ups saying something like "Dis-moi ce_ que _tu as envie". Of course it's a mistake and I agree it's more and more rare.


*Moderator note:* This discussion was split from another thread. Several subsequent threads have been merged in subsequently. Several structures are discussed here:

_le/la/les _<nom>_ *dont* j'ai envie_
_le/la/les _<nom>_ *que* j'ai envie de_ <infinitif>
_dire *ce dont* j'ai envie_
<infinitif> _*ce que* j'ai envie_ (_de_ <infinitif>)
Regarding the repetition of the preposition _de_ in a _présentatif_, see: FR: C'est (de) X dont/que j'ai besoin


----------



## englishman

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> SI have even heard grown-ups saying something like "Dis-moi ce_ que _tu as envie". Of course it's a mistake and I agree it's more and more rare.



It looks fine to me - what should it be ? "Dis-moi dont tu as envie" ? If so, that looks rather strange to me.


----------



## Gardefeu

_Dis-moi *ce* dont tu as envie
Tell me *that *of which you have envy!_


----------



## geve

_Dis-moi ce dont tu as envie_, or _Dis-moi ce que tu veux_

Je veux ça
J'ai envie *de* ça


----------



## kate123

Hi,

la robe que j'ai envie

la robe dont j'ai envie



---are they both grammatically correct?
     and they have no difference in meaning, right?


----------



## DearPrudence

It should be:*
"La robe dont j'ai envie est bleue."
"La robe que j'ai envie d'acheter est bleue."*

car :
j'ai envie *d'*une robe
-> *"La robe dont j'ai envie est bleue."*

& j'ai envie d'acheter *Ø* une robe
*"La robe que j'ai envie d'acheter est bleue."

*I hope it doesn't make things worse


----------



## tilt

In other words, _La robe que j'ai envie_ can show in a sentence but is incorrect on its own.
In grammar terms, _dont _is a relative pronoun for indirect objects with preposition _de_, whereas _que _is for direct ones.


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour, 


J'ai vu ces phrases sur google

"Je fais CE QUE j'ai envie" "je fais comme j'ai envie "
Tu sais bien CE DONT j'ai envie.

Ma question pourquoi on ne dit pas 

'je fais CE DONT j'ai envie'.  J'espère que je n'ai pas dit une bêtise

Merci par d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

C'est effectivement incorrect, mais cela peut s'expliquer :

"Je fais *ce que* j'ai envie (... _de faire_)"

Oui, on devrait utiliser "ce dont", si l'on ne précise rien ensuite.


----------



## maureenls

I know this is a really old thread but I wanted to come back on the "Dis-moi ce *dont* tu as envie" vs "Dis-moi ce *que* tu as envie".
I think "Dis-moi ce *dont* tu as envie" has the same meaning as "Tell me what you'd like to *have/do/eat*..." while "Dis-moi ce *que* tu as envie" would rather mean something like "Tell me whatever you want to *say*" but, it's just a native speaker feeling, not a concrete grammar point .


----------



## adm123

Je suis certain que "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie" n'est pas grammaticalement correct, puisqu'on ne dirait jamais "J'ai envie quelque chose". On dirait pourtant "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie *de faire/dire/entendre(/etc.)*" Se peut-il que "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie" tout seul relève d'un registre très familier ?


----------



## maureenls

Je voulais plutôt dire que ces deux phrases n'insinuaient pas la même chose :
- "Dis-moi ce *dont tu as envie**" =* "De quoi as-tu envie ?"*
- *"Dis-moi ce *que tu as envie" =* "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie _de dire_" (not written but implied) = "Qu'est-ce que tu aimerais dire ?"
(j'exagère peut-être avec le symbole "=" )
D'ailleurs, on pourrait dire "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie, je t'écouterai avec plaisir." sans problème apparent.

Donc mon avis est que ces deux phrases sont correctes mais dans des contextes différents (et ont donc un sens différent).


----------



## snarkhunter

maureenls said:


> *- *"Dis-moi ce *que tu as envie" =* "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie _de dire_" (not written but implied) = "Qu'est-ce que tu aimerais dire ?"


Non. De toutes les façons qu'on pourra considérer une telle phrase, on parviendra toujours à la conclusion - inéluctable - qu'elle est grammaticalement incorrecte. Rien n'est "impliqué" ici : c'est juste faux. Ce qui ne signifie pas pour autant que le tour ne soit pas un _objet courant_ dans le langage parlé. Courant, mais erroné.

Par ailleurs, bienvenue sur ce forum, *maureenls*.


----------



## lucjs

Bonjour,

Dans ce cas, l'expression "Je dis ce que je veux!" dans le sens habituel de "Je dis ce que je veux dire!" est elle aussi erronée, car là aussi il y a ellipse, "que" étant complément direct du "dire" sous-entendu, et non de "veux"; est-ce le cas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas une erreur car le complément d'objet de _vouloir_ est *direct*. En revanche, avec _avoir envie_, le complément d'objet doit être *indirect* (_avoir envie *de* qqch_  _avoir envie qqch_ ).

_— Dis-moi ce *que* tu veux._ 
_— Je veux une glace / voir un film / te parler._ 

_— Dis-moi ce que tu as envie._ 
_— J'ai envie une glace / voir un film / te parler._ 

_— Dis-moi ce *dont* tu as envie._ 
_— J'ai envie *d'*une glace / *de* voir un film / *de* te parler._


----------



## lucjs

Vous m'avez mal lu, j'ai bien précisé le sens ; "je dis ce que je veux", avec le sens "je dis ce que je veux dire" avec ellipse de "dire", pas dans le sens : "je dis ce que je veux, je veux une glace"; ma question est de savoir si l'on peut faire l'ellipse du verbe (implicitement répété) ou pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'ellipse de _dire_ est possible, mais cela ne change en rien le choix entre _dont_ et _que_ puisque le complément d'objet de _vouloir_ est *direct*.

_Dis-moi ce *que* tu veux [dire].
Je dis ce *que* je veux [dire]._

À noter que cette même ellipse se fait également à l'oral avec un complément d'objet *indirect* et dans ce cas on utilise aussi _que_, mais c'est familier et je ne recommande pas cet usage. Par ailleurs, d'autres verbes que _dire_ peuvent être sous-entendus, par exemple _faire_, ce qui rend la phrase plus ambiguë :

_Dis-moi ce *que* tu as envie [*de* dire/faire].
Je dis ce *que* j'ai envie [*de* dire/faire]._


----------



## lucjs

Le fait que le complément soit direct ou indirect ne change rien à l'affaire puisque dans les deux cas "que" est  complément direct du verbe sous-entendu, que ce verbe lui-même soit complément direct ou indirect; et, contrairement à ce que vous écrivez, l'usage de "que" avec "avoir envie" lève l'ambiguïté, qui subsiste avec "vouloir":

"Dis-moi ce que tu veux" peut être compris soit comme "Dis-moi ce que tu veux dire" ou comme "Dis-moi ce que tu veux"( Une glace, marcher?)

"Dis-moi ce que tu as envie" signifie obligatoirement "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie de me dire" alors que "Dis-moi ce dont tu as envie" ne peut pas signifier "Dis-moi ce que tu as envie de me dire" mais appelle une réponse du type "d'une glace, de marcher"

Quand Véronique Sanson chante "Je fais ce que j'ai envie", on comprend justement qu'elle fait ce qu'elle a envie de faire; si elle avait chanté "Je fais ce dont j'ai envie", on aurait imaginé que non seulement elle faisait ce qu'elle avait envie de faire, mais aussi qu'elle se faisait une glace quand elle en avait envie...


----------



## Maître Capello

lucjs said:


> Le fait que le complément soit direct ou indirect ne change rien à l'affaire puisque dans les deux cas "que" est complément direct du verbe sous-entendu, que ce verbe lui-même soit complément direct ou indirect


C'est certes _que_ qu'il convient d'utiliser dans les deux cas, mais en omettant le dernier verbe, transitif direct, après un verbe transitif indirect, cela crée une confusion dans l'esprit de l'auditeur et sonne donc faux puisque c'est normalement _dont_ qui est attendu après un tel verbe. Ce tour est donc perçu comme familier. Au contraire, lorsque le premier verbe est transitif direct, on n'est pas étonné de trouver ce même _que_.



> contrairement à ce que vous écrivez, l'usage de "que" avec "avoir envie" lève l'ambiguïté, qui subsiste avec "vouloir"


Vous m'avez mal compris. Je parlais de l'ambiguïté relative au choix du verbe sous-entendu. Si vous dites _Dis-moi ce que tu as envie_, on ne sait pas si vous voulez dire _Dis-moi ce que tu as envie *de dire*_ ou _Dis-moi ce que tu as envie *de faire*_. Il y a donc bel et bien une ambiguïté. En d'autres termes, non, _Dis-moi ce que tu as envie_ ne signifie pas « obligatoirement » _Dis-moi ce que tu as envie de me dire_.


----------

